# FREE 1950s bike frames



## Jeff Rowse (May 4, 2019)

Have a bunch of frames that I am giving away for free. I dont have the time or interest in putting into them right now.  I don't want them to go to someone who just wants to scrap them. I'd like for someone to take them and actually use them. They are located in Belmar, NJ but can be taken to Doylestown, PA. 95% British 1950s frames with quality front forks.


----------



## Derek499 (May 27, 2019)

if only you weren't so far away...


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 1, 2019)

I don't suppose you have any locking english forks?


----------

